# Piranha Just Gave Birth?



## Julz (Jan 3, 2011)

Well one of my Piranha's was acting really aggressive lately. Actually bit of plants etc. I come home from work today and I find this.

Now I don't know what to do. I don't have a spare tank to put these in. I think eventually it might get sucked by the filter. I'm really not ready for this nor do I have time to take care of fry's. This is gonna have to wait till the morning as the stores are now closed. I'll prob buy one of those separators?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it just me or are the pictures upside-down?


----------



## Julz (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry fixed it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool,looks like good sized batch.


----------

